# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Lichen planes

## Monique01

Beste mensen,

Zijn er nog meer mensen die ervaring hebben met *lichen planes*? Mijn vader heeft namelijk al te lang last van kapotte lippen, en blaasjes, wondjes in zijn mond. Dus eten en drinken blijft een probleem niet te pittig etc. Hij rookt niet. Wel is hij 2 jaar geleden geopereerd aan zijn maag (maagkanker) en rond die periode is het ook begonnen heb ik het idee. Ik heb er alles voor over om hem hier vanaf te helpen! Hij heeft al tal van creme's (cortizon?) en troepjes geprobeerd. Ik ga hem eens vragen of hij al van dat laeseren heeft gehoord maar weet niet of fat ook voor lippen is.

Monique

----------


## Henk van der Wielen

Hallo Monique.
Ben 62 en heb bijna 5 geleden voor het eerst kennis gemaakt met lichen planes kreeg erge jeuk in mijn liezen en voeten.
Ze hebben een punctie gedaan op mijn vreef van mijn linker voet waar ook zo'n plekken zaten uit de kweek van die punctie kwam er dus ook lichen planes.ben toen de *cortisonen zalf* gaan smeren elke dag door de thuiszorgis gegaan door dieze behandeling bijna 2 jaar later verdween dit langzaam.het laatste in mijn liezen sprong een gat in de lucht echter kreeg het terug in mijn mond, mag absoluut niets pittigs eten, met de waarschuwing ik hou je onder Controle want komt het onder je tong in de slijmvliezen kan het kanker worden.
Zei nee dank u, dat heb ik in 83 al gehad teeldbal kanker. 
Van de toen 10 patienten in het Radboud was een van de oudste.
Waarvan nu nog de enige in leven na 10 jaar waren ze allemaal dood door dat kanker terug kwam elders.
*Ik zelf denk dat ik deze infectie lichen planes heb opgelopen op de OK* Met de open Hart operatie. Maar doe nu elke dag spoelen en moet zeggen hou het aardig onder controle verdere behandelingen zijn mij onbekent.
Ken of weet je hier meer van hoor ik het graag is een erg vervelende Chronische aandoening.
Sterkte met je vader en Groeten van Henk

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Monique en Henk,
Hoe is het inmiddels?
Sterkte!

Ervaringen en artikel:
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=636 ervaringen
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...=lichen+planus ervaringen
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=99 ervaringen
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12434 artikel
Misschien staat er nog iets in wat kan helpen...

----------

